# National "Stand Down" day



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 21, 2006)

Stand Down Day

One of the things we are doing at the fire house is trying to eat healthy meals today.  I volunteered to cook lunch.  

Menu:

Grilled boneless, skinless chicken breasts merinated sliced and placed over a tosed salad.  Sorry, no pics.  I didnt bring the camera in.


----------



## Gary in VA (Jun 21, 2006)

and tomorrow.... is National Cholesterol Day...

Tomorrows menu...

Buttered Burgers topped with deep fried Bacon
Fried Taters
with batter dipped onion rings on the side


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 21, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> and tomorrow.... is National Cholesterol Day...
> 
> Tomorrows menu...
> 
> ...


 :faint:     [-(


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Stand Down Day
> 
> One of the things we are doing at the fire house is trying to eat healthy meals today.  I volunteered to cook lunch.
> 
> ...


*Call your daughter!!*  :bbbat:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 21, 2006)

Gary in VA said:
			
		

> and tomorrow.... is National Cholesterol Day...
> 
> Tomorrows menu...
> 
> ...



And a double thick chocolate shake!


----------



## wittdog (Jun 21, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":1cquyxpf]Stand Down Day
> 
> One of the things we are doing at the fire house is trying to eat healthy meals today.  I volunteered to cook lunch.
> 
> ...


*Call your daughter!!*  :bbbat:[/quote:1cquyxpf]
Would pics of today's menu be considered soft core food porn?


----------



## Griff (Jun 21, 2006)

Bill

Today is also summer solstice.

Griff


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep!  Days start getting shorter!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 21, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> ...
> Would pics of today's menu be considered soft core food porn?



Yeah... The Showtime of food pr0n !!!!1

FAIL!

Food pr0n or GTFO.
(kidding). 8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 21, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Gary in VA":1vgyto8o]and tomorrow.... is National Cholesterol Day...
> 
> Tomorrows menu...
> 
> ...



And a double thick chocolate shake![/quote:1vgyto8o]
And more butter :!:  :grin:


----------

